# Girls , when did you start wearing make up?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just curious


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

2 years old girlfreeeend


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Started putting it on every day around age 17. I used to get gifted make up kits since I was about 13 but never used them.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

6th grade.. so 12 years old. I have had really bad acne since 3rd grade though so I wore makeup to cover it up.. and still do.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

Charmander said:


> Started putting it on every day around age 17. I used to get gifted make up kits since I was about 13 but never used them.


Ditto. I regret not appreciating the eyeshadow palettes I was given back then. </3


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't wear makeup. I tried it on once and it made me look sl*tty; for me personally, wearing makeup is like putting lipstick on a pig. So stupid looking. Plus I'm always rubbing my eyes and my mouth, and tend to sweat a lot in summer (very humid), so it'd never look good on me.

I also have OCD and tend to develop elaborate styling compulsions...when I had long hair, I always NEEDED my mother to put it in a perfect ponytail (because I couldn't do it myself), which could take up to ten or more tries (and often resulted in lots of screaming arguments and crying ;_; ), and I'd need to slather it with gel to keep it in place (so ugly), and if it got messed up I'd need it done again--then when I got my hair cut short, I immediately replaced that compulsion with another whole routine involving using leave-in conditioners and serums, and trying to style my hair evenly on both sides (which it never wanted to do), plus I couldn't get it wet, etc....this started taking over an hour to do each day and I'd end up sobbing in frustration. I had to force myself to break that compulsion cold turkey.

So...yeah. If I started messing with makeup, and trying (and failing) to get it "just right," I'd be at it forever. I really don't need a new compulsion just so I can try to make my face pretty while my body is still hideous and guys still won't notice me. :/

PLUS I just hate the thought of people not seeing how I really look. If they formed some impression based on my makeup, then saw me without, I'd feel like I misled them.

...

Please note all of this relates only to me wearing makeup, not others. I have no problems with anyone else doing it since they can pull it off better.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I started wearing it on my eyes sometimes when I was about 8, but I started wearing it properly when I was 10 or 11 and I haven't really been outside the house without it since then.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't wear makeup. Both because my skin is pretty much allergic to everything and because I never learned how. This seems like something girls pick up experimenting with their girlfriends when they are younger and I was always a loner.

I don't know if I'll ever get into makeup, but I know if you don't wear makeup, there are studies that say people take you less seriously. I still get confused for a high schooler sometimes so it's something I should probably learn eventually.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

9th grade so idk like 15


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I was a late bloomer and didn't start wearing it until college.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I only tried it once or twice in middle school when my class was at green school, and I thought I looked like a scarecrow and felt bad because I couldn't wear it nearly as well or natural as the other girls in my class were wearing it. Washing it off was one the worst stings on my eyes I've experienced too. Other than that I've never worn it and I feel like I'd be too incompetent to even know how to put it on properly.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Never. My aunt would put makeup on me for fun sometimes but I just always felt like it looked bizarre on me. I think it's pretty awesome what people can do with it, but I've gone this long without I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

16, iirc. But I only did little things, like eyeliner and sometimes lipstick or nail polish, and I only did it very occasionally because people would absolutely lose their sh!t about it. It was great growing up in a small, ******* town. Lots of great memories.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Haven't started yet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I started working at 18 years old, and that's when I had the money to buy it for myself and that's when I wore it regularly. Before that, I would use some of my mom's for occasions or whatever. I still suck at makeup though.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was 14


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't wear makeup. To me, that is for the stage, not real life.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I wore mascara to school like twice when i was 12, but i felt silly and stopped. Didn't start wearing it again and regularly until shortly after turning 13. Only wore mascara, bad concealors, and a little eyeliner up until i was 16. Then i finally properly tried out foundation, eyebrow pencil, lipstick, proper eyeliner etc. Can't leave the house without it now.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i actually started in my freshman year of college, so ~18 years old.

despite being an artist i couldn't figure it out during high school, but i made a friend who helped me out in college.



tehuti88 said:


> I also have OCD and tend to develop elaborate styling compulsions...when I had long hair, I always NEEDED my mother to put it in a perfect ponytail (because I couldn't do it myself), which could take up to ten or more tries (and often resulted in lots of screaming arguments and crying ;_; ), and I'd need to slather it with gel to keep it in place (so ugly), and if it got messed up I'd need it done again--then when I got my hair cut short, I immediately replaced that compulsion with another whole routine involving using leave-in conditioners and serums, and trying to style my hair evenly on both sides (which it never wanted to do), plus I couldn't get it wet, etc....this started taking over an hour to do each day and I'd end up sobbing in frustration. I had to force myself to break that compulsion cold turkey.


oh _man_, i know that OCD feel.
last year i freaked out on my very long hair and started cutting until it was almost shaved off,
because the sides didn't look "even" enough. 
i'd spend way too much time in front of the mirror trying to flat iron it down and make it even and cutting it myself because it seemed no one could get it right and it was just a big compulsive disaster, a lot like what you're describing. 
shaving it really short helped me break the compulsion though.

i had a pretty bad compulsion with getting my makeup perfect last year too.
i'd wake up like 4+ hours before needing to go even to the grocery store and layer on product after product after product and trying to make it look right. i can't tell you how many shades of foundation i bought just trying to make it look fine. and if anything wrong happened or it didn't look right i'd just break down and refuse to leave the house.

i had to quit that cold turkey too, and i haven't worn a lot of makeup besides eyeliner for a few months now, just for my own sanity lol.

how annoying it is that OCD somehow creeps into every dumb little aspect of our lives??


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I started putting on lip gloss for a little while when I was a teenager, but then I gave up on it.

I only started wearing some light makeup on a semi-regular basis last year, at age 24. Still, I don't wear it more often than I do wear it.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

regimes said:


> how annoying it is that OCD somehow creeps into every dumb little aspect of our lives??


YES, so frustrating; I imagine it's somewhat like being a recovering addict, having to keep an eye out for triggers and behaviors that could lead to backsliding and next thing you know you've spent half the day engaging in the same compulsive behaviors. :sigh

I remember wondering, after cutting my hair short and then eventually ending up back in the bathroom for hours trying to style it, how on Earth had I gotten into this situation _again_??--cutting my hair was supposed to solve the problem, not create a new one. :x

When I walk through the hair care aisle, once in a while I slow down to mull over the hair serums...then force myself to keep on walking. Similar with other ex-compulsions, the urge is still there and I have to fight it off.

The +4-hour routine you described with makeup, I'm positive that's how it'd end up going for me if I were to try it out. There isn't enough time in the day for all the compulsions. ;_;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> 2 years old girlfreeeend





xxDark Horse said:


> I was 14


:no :lol

Don't make me bring out my version of Britney Spears' "One More Time' :wife


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> YES, so frustrating; I imagine it's somewhat like being a recovering addict, having to keep an eye out for triggers and behaviors that could lead to backsliding and next thing you know you've spent half the day engaging in the same compulsive behaviors. :sigh
> 
> I remember wondering, after cutting my hair short and then eventually ending up back in the bathroom for hours trying to style it, how on Earth had I gotten into this situation _again_??--cutting my hair was supposed to solve the problem, not create a new one. :x
> 
> ...


oh man - i'm so glad somebody understands this feel instead of just assuming it's me being high maintenance! 
everyone i know just loses patience for me and i just want to be like but i can't help it! 

it is so absolutely like trying to avoid triggers and things that could start that backwards slide.. and folks just don't understand you're just trying to protect yourself. compulsions are like a black hole once you start getting sucked into them.

me. too. i don't even go into the makeup aisle anymore. i buy my eyeliner online and stay the hell away lmao.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

when I was like 14, I rarely do it now tho :/


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

13, out of peer pressure. The other girls I was friends with at that time kept bugging me to wear it. Then when we stopped being friends, around age 14, and I had no friends anymore, I continued to wear it for many years. Not because I wanted to, but because I couldn't leave the house without it. Always when I saw girls without makeup, I thought how clean their eyes looked and how pretty they were without makeup -- why could I not look that way? I thought why am I the only person who looks ugly without makeup? I since then have changed my opinion. One day when I was 20 years old I just stopped wearing it and got used to it after a week or so. Ofc some girls' initial reactions were "You look so tired!" or "...your eyes?" and some girls, incl my mother, sometimes tell me to wear it. I know they mean well but I don't go aroung telling women to stop wearing it either, so they should just leave me alone. I like the way I look. People should wear it if they want to, otherwise they shouldn't have to, and others should mind their own business.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Aleida said:


> People should wear it if they want to, otherwise they shouldn't have to, and others should mind their own business.


My sentiments exactly. Whenever I see someone trying to control or dictate what other people wear or look like, I always think of that line from the character Harris in that TV show "Freaks and Geeks": "These are merely the vessels that contain our heavenly souls. Try not to get too uptight about it."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

started at 13, didn't become an everyday thing until about 14, though


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Never. I never asked and no one ever taught me. I have debated these things lately but it's not my style.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

freshman year so 15 I guess


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

18ish probably. Lots of reasons why I started so late - main ones being self-consciousness, fear of doing it wrong and looking stupid, and most of all feeling too ugly to try it ("it's like putting lipstick on a pig", "can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear", etc). But also I didn't really want to and couldn't be bothered. Feminine things didn't come naturally to me - I had to learn them very deliberately. Can't remember why I started now, but I've worn makeup about ~80% of the time since then.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

13 or 14 but didn't start clowning it up 'til 20.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

About 14 years old. I am a make up enthusiast, but also hate it because now I cannot go out in public with a bare face. Insecure much.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## TedJr (May 20, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> About 14 years old. I am a make up enthusiast, but also hate it because now I cannot go out in public with a bare face. Insecure much.


You've given a whole new meaning to the term "cake face."


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I has it put on me several times when I was under 18. I think the first time I tried wearing it on my own terms was age 15/16 a few times. Tried a few times since. I don't wear it now


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

around sophomore year in college but I don't wear it anymore because I'm too lazy.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

I was 15 when I was first allowed, now I put it on only on special occasion and it's still a simple makeup.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

This was a controversy when my two daughters were in dance and cheerleading. I remember going to recitals...and for a couple of years, there were so few moms that were willing to help out backstage that I helped bring water bottles (cases and cases of water, and juice boxes) and snacks and other things backstage before the recitals. And yeah the makeup on the girls was an issue with a lot of parents. I, personally, never liked it. It's stage makeup. I get that. It's put on to enhance the performance, and it's supposed to help you see facial expressions and light up their faces under those lights....but I never liked it. And neither did my parents, and neither did my in-laws. But it was part of the act, you had no choice. My girls wear a little bit of eyeliner and lipstick but most of the time now they don't wear much at all, if anything. And I wouldn't have it any other way...it's ridiculous when you start caking it on, trying to make yourself look....older I guess when you are totally going into clown mode, and everyone can see it except for you lol.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

16. I only wear foundation on a daily basis now. I like make-up but I have extremely sensitive skin, so I'm either allergic to or my skin is irritated by a lot of it.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I wore foundation for the first time when I was like 15? It was a one-time thing. I was going to a dance or a choral concert or something and I was feeling exceptionally insecure about my naturally rosy cheeks that evening (I *hate* them--they're obnoxious now (especially in hot or cold weather), but they were even worse when I was in my early to mid teen years... So tired of being asked, "Why are you blushing!?" -_-) My mother reached into her make-up drawer and proceeded to put it on me without saying anything. I was astounded. But I didn't have any of my own and had no interest in putting that much effort into my appearance every morning, so I didn't continue with it.

I started wearing eyeliner when I was probably 16 or 17, mostly because I have really light eyelashes and I was trying to experiment with definition... I wore it on and off. And would occasionally wear foundation for special events.

Nowadays, I hardly ever wear make-up. It's too much work, I'm terrible at it, and I look so young that I almost feel like... an impostor in it, anyway. I look like a tween who's gotten into her mother's make-up cabinet. It's just embarrassing. I'll do some light, clumsy eyeliner, mascara, and foundation for special occasions. But that's pretty much it. :/

For someone who is not 100% atrocious at drawing 100% of the time, I wish I had more artistic instinct with this kind of crap sometimes...


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

my sister is 12, she started to use when she was 11. its quite sad i have to say. females dont need makeup, they are fine without it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Imho.....you are wearing it right, and it looks right when no one can tell you have it on. You should never "look" like you're wearing makeup. Every ex-gf I've had has gotten that, has understood that. But obviously not every woman does lol....


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Around 14 I think, which isn't an option but I voted 15 because it was closer to that than 13. I only started wearing makeup because I got a free eyeliner attached to some teen magazine my mother bought me. Then I acquired concealer in my late teens, and started using tinted chapsticks all the time. So that was my full makeup face; eyeliner, some under eye concealer, and tinted chap stick. And that's more or less what I still do today. 

I never got into foundation. I think it's gross. Never got into mascara because it would annoy me and I'd just pick it out with my fingers after 20 minutes. Eyeshadows and lipsticks never looked good. Actually in general, I don't have a good makeup face. My eyes are small and hooded, my lips are too thin, and my face structure is too odd, lumpy and full. Makeup doesn't look good on me unless it's nomakeup makeup, so that's what I do.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

ljubo said:


> my sister is 12, she started to use when she was 11. its quite sad i have to say. females dont need makeup, they are fine without it.


I'm pretty sure girls are starting to wear makeup younger and younger. And thanks to certain trends like strobing and contouring (which the Kardashians are really into), they're wearing more than ever:










This is actually a makeup technique that was originally used by drag queens to feminise their face. Now... everyone is doing it.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Few years ago mostly. I used a bit on important times like weddings before but recently started to wear it (not often) when I randomly want to. I don't use foundation either, I slightly apply moisturizing creams sometimes though. 
The makeup on the picture above seems pretty uncomfortable to me to wear (I can't imagine using it myself).


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess technically when I was 10 I wore obvious lip gloss and eye shadow. But eyeliner and (sometimes) lipstick was @ 13. Now I don't really wear it at all too much.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

When i was 16 I only wore the eyeliner but then when i turned 20 i discovered foundation and blusher I didnt like putting on foundation so ever since ive sticked to wearing the eyeliner and ipgloss.

I think looking natural should but key not looking fake and plastic, thats gross looking. :/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i started wearing it more in public at 19.


----------

